# 70-200 nikkor Vs sigma Vs tamron



## th3_man89 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nikkor   AF-S VR 70-200mm f/2.8G IF-ED 
Tamron SP AF 70-200mm F/2.8 Di LD (IF) Macro
Sigma   APO 70-200mm F2.8 EX DG MACRO HSM

these 3 lenses are for my d40. I don't know the performance of these three lenses. i would like to know your opinion on their performance with regards to their prices.


----------



## benhasajeep (Dec 12, 2008)

Nikon absolutely if you have the funding.  Sigma I have had so so experiences with them (not the 70-200 lens though).  Have never tried a Tamron.  All of my Nikon lenses are of the f/2.8 variety.  When I decided to get back into photography after about 5 years of being without a camera.  I decided to get the good stuff right off the bat.  After nearly 10 years now I have never regretted that.

Almost any reviews you read of the lenses in question they always compare back to the Nikon.  Thats good enough for me.  I have a Sigma 24-70 f/2.8 for my Canon 20D.  Only issue is sometimes the camera will lock with error code from the lens.  This is well known issue, and not sure if its Sigma (most likely) or Canon issue.  Does not happen that often.  But has occured more than a couple times.  I have never really looked into it online.  I just reset everything and keep going.


----------



## Gomes (Dec 12, 2008)

im in the same boat, and i will likely go with the sigma.
it seems to have a decent reputation, and a price i can live with.


----------



## th3_man89 (Dec 12, 2008)

in their websites, nikkor cost around $1.6k, sigma $1.3k and tamron $1.2k. i quess the $300 difference between nikkor and sigma is worthy. however in SG$ the difference is around $500 which is not a small mount too.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 12, 2008)

*Nikkor*

*Sigma*

*Tamron*(photozone hasn't reviewed this lens, thus dpreview link)


Hands down, the Nikkor is the gold standard in this class.


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 12, 2008)

okay, before you consider the sigma. 

read a lot of these reviews 

http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/showproduct.php?product=318&sort=7&cat=37&page=3


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 12, 2008)

Tamron was never a real contender in this class, Sigma was not much better and had QC issues like no one else on top of it, and the Nikkor 70-200 has been around for what, over 10 years or more unchanged and undefeated in all that time.  Bottom line is that the Nikkor doesn't have any real competition... it *is* the competition... lol

I bought this lens, and have never looked back.  It is worth every penny.  The only thing I will say is that on a full frame camera like my D700, it vignettes, but that is EASY to change within 5 seconds in post.  It does not vignette at all on a cropped sensor camera.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Dec 12, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Tamron was never a real contender in this class, Sigma was not much better and had QC issues like no one else on top of it, and the Nikkor 70-200 has been around for what, over 10 years or more unchanged and undefeated in all that time.  Bottom line is that the Nikkor doesn't have any real competition... it *is* the competition... lol
> 
> I bought this lens, and have never looked back.  It is worth every penny.  The only thing I will say is that on a full frame camera like my D700, it vignettes, but that is EASY to change within 5 seconds in post.  It does not vignette at all on a cropped sensor camera.




The new Tamron outperforms the Sigma on image quality, but the Sigma has a faster focus motor.  This is the rumblings I've heard from a recent popular photography review regarding this lens class.

The Nikkor 70-200vr has been out since 2003.  It has no real rival in the Nikon world.


----------



## TUX424 (Dec 13, 2008)

Then if you want to save the money and have a body that can focus fast there is the Nikon 80-200 f/2.8 which is what im looking at saving for since i wont spend 1.6k on the VR since i can use a monopod. But the 80-200 AF 2.8 can be had for $890 at adorama brand new. Very sorry i did not notice that the lens would be for the D40 which would not be able to AF the 80-200. There is still the 80-200 2.8 AFS though which has seen been discountued but i think i can be found for about 1k


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 13, 2008)

Like everyone else has said, if you have the $$$$ get the Nikkor. Its a staple in the bag of every pro. I want the Nikkor bad, and hope to get it soon.


----------

